# Trooper Kara M. Kelly-Borgognone



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Kara M. Kelly-Borgognone 
*Nevada Highway Patrol
Nevada*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 25, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kara Kelly-Borgognone succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier while responding to a call involving a possible bomb at a local gas station in Spanish Springs.

Her patrol car collided with another vehicle during the response. She was transported to a local hospital where she remained in grave condition in order to donate her organs.

Trooper Kelly-Borgognone had served with the Nevada Highway Patrol for 2 years and had previously served with the Nevada Division of Parole and Probation for 8 years. She is survived by her husband and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Nevada Highway Patrol
555 Wright Way
Carson City, NV 89711

Phone: (775) 687-5300

_*Please contact the Nevada Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Kara! Thank you for your dedication and service. You now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren.


----------

